# Got a problem!



## Finger_Mullet (Aug 19, 2005)

I hang my crossbow in the basement. My lawnmower and 4 wheelers are stored in the basement as well. My son's 4 wheeler leaked gas last week. The fumes smelled up the basement. I took my crossbow down tonight and it has a slight smell of gas. 

How can I get this smell off???

Darin


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

set it outside or spray it with scent killer if ur in a hurry


----------



## Carolina Rebel (Aug 25, 2005)

Part of my job is getting gas smell out of various equipment (decontamination). Surfchunker is right, you can set it outside (especially in the bright sun) for a day or so and that will likely take care of it. If you want to take action, I would scrub it down with Dawn dish soap, get it good and sudsy, let it sit a few minutes (5-10), rinse, and repeat. Let it air dry and the smell should be gone.


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

Finger_Mullet said:


> I hang my crossbow in the basement. My lawnmower and 4 wheelers are stored in the basement as well. My son's 4 wheeler leaked gas last week. The fumes smelled up the basement. I took my crossbow down tonight and it has a slight smell of gas.
> 
> How can I get this smell off???
> 
> Darin




Darin,

the scent killing sprays wouldn't do anything substantial if at all to a petro. When I need to get crap off of equip i suds up a bar of the scent free soap. Give that a couple of washings with warm water and then let her sit outside (upside down or at an angle for water to run off).


----------



## Finger_Mullet (Aug 19, 2005)

I don't think soaking a crossbow with soap and water will be good for it. I think soaping up a rag and wiping it would be easier on the workng parts. Good idea that I did not think of. I was thinking that I could put it in a garbage bag and put some pine limbs in there but it would be more of a masking than taking it off. 

Thanks!

Darin


----------



## WV Cobbmullet (Dec 2, 2008)

Just sit it out in the air, I've used gasoline based dye for traps that you dip in then hang outside for a few days. The smell is gone in a few days if it will fool a fox or coyote there can't be any smell left.


----------

